# Anyone fish out of Perdido Key?



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

New to saltwater fishing and am thinking about picking up a Hobie Pro Angler this weekend. Looking to see how big the community is here in the area. I would likely start around the Key as I live off the ICW. Anyone in the immediate area?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Yes i live off gulf beach by grand lagoon. I got a pro angler


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool. Never really paid attention until now. Hell, not even sure if I will like it or not but love being on the water and living on the Key it just makes sense to try. Btw, I live at the Parrot. One question I have is where are some good places to launch in our area? I thought I saw a video of yours on youtube that looked you you launched from Johnson beach but may be mistaken? Also, the boat I am thinking of getting is the PA in the FS section. Would have to drive to NOLA to get it but seems like a sweet deal.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

You can launch at johnson beach state park on the sound side for some goid grass flats or there are some good small boat access on the north sides of inneratiy rd. yes most of them video i launched at johnson beach state park the gulf side. The pa is awesome is just very heavy and a pain to threw put soft sand. If u want to go off the beach plan on spending a couple hundred on some big beach wheels.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah. I have an 18ft Windrider Trimaran that I was looking at some sort of beach wheels for. What about Harbor Freight? May look over there for some wheels and try to rig up a beach wheel set for it. I have to swing by there anyways to buy a foldable trailer if I get the boat this weekend.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

I use to use "CATTRACKS" for my catamaran, one of those could be adapted. They make stuff for jetskis, it would be good to find some salvaged wheels, they r around, they're just a commodity espeacially w/ all of the PA owners. Talk to Kirk at Key sailing, P-beach.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I fish the area a lot, also from a Pro Angler. Plenty of trout and reds on the grass flats over there. PA's perfect for sightfishing them.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I live near Perdido Key too. I'd love to meet folks at Johnson's Beach instead of Ft Pickens. Anybody want to go after snapper next Friday? There's got to be a spot near Johnsons.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wilbur said:


> I live near Perdido Key too. I'd love to meet folks at Johnson's Beach instead of Ft Pickens. Anybody want to go after snapper next Friday? There's got to be a spot near Johnsons.


good luck on that one. not much out there and its alot shallower.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

3 mile barge off of perdido pass has some nice snapper but it will be covered up with boats on friday


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Chris V said:


> 3 mile barge off of perdido pass has some nice snapper but it will be covered up with boats on friday


Yeah, 3 Barges will be extra crazy. BBarton, I know what you mean. Well if anybody has discovered some hidden reef near JB...tell us! You need fishing buddies.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't mean to hijack the thread, but would anybody wanna fish off Johnsons Beach Monday? I was wanting to sabiki over the "fish haven" and see if anything will bite. I had seen the haven on the chart last year, but now I have the gps #'s. It's straight out from the parking lot in about 25' water.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just to chime in there is a spot under the north end Theo Baars bridge that I put in at thats closer to the flats than Hub Stacy and you can damn near back right up to the water and there is no gate to need a code for before 0800. Yeah I know I'm a cheap bastard but its two minute from the house. I keep trying to get up early enough to do some dock light fishing west of the bridge before hitting the flats but somehow that dosen't ever happen.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I know where you're talking about. Right next to Fisherman's Corner. Are the flats you mention the grass beds across the ICW on the Oyster Bar side? If so, I hit them Monday afternoon for a bit.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sure is, I started of on the west side of the island and moved on over to the east side where it got a little more lively. The wind didn't help much. I was in a yeller yak with a green pup tent like spray skirt.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

That is a great place to launch. Real easy. I fished for sheepshead there earlier this year. Maybe we could meet up one morning for some trout fishing. I'm wanting to get some snapper first though.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I have my PA and have been hitting those flats every morning and some afternoons. Thinking about putting in at Hubs and fishing the flats across from there moving up River Rd in the am if anyone is interested.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Having any luck big kidneys?


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Didn't make it this morning. Stayed up late and slept right through alarm gonna try this afternoon when the tides falling. Few fish here and there but no magic yet...


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you guys fishing there Sunday? I'm trying to decide between Theo Baars, Big Lagoon, and Pickens (snapper).


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I plan on fishing both days this weekend. Been hanging out in the flats by the JB canoe ramp and not seeing much. That being said, looking for something new. Haven't done Big Lagoon yet. Not sure if I want to drive all the way to Pickens unless we can cross the ICW to get over there.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Btw, nothing but Ladyfish this evening in those flats. Hooked onto one and the rest spit the hooks. Funny though as I have zero success with DOA stuff. The minute I threw in a $13 Yozuri shrimp I started getting hits. May have to buy the minnow now...


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

The surf looks too rough for offshore fishing this weekend (for me). I've been wanting to try Big Lagoon. I wouldn't use that $13 lure on ladyfish, cause they cause a lot of break-offs. Maybe we could get a few folks to meet up.


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Bigkidneys said:


> Btw, nothing but Ladyfish this evening in those flats. Hooked onto one and the rest spit the hooks. Funny though as I have zero success with DOA stuff. The minute I threw in a $13 Yozuri shrimp I started getting hits. May have to buy the minnow now...


I agree. That Yozuri shrimp is a ladyfish magnet!


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Big Kidney I like putting in the ramp on 98 and Dog Track. Before the rain you could kill the specks there. I went yesterday and only caught 1. I'll be going Friday afternoon/evening somewhere on this side of town. I haven't tried around big lagoon yet but i'd be willing.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

porkchopcb said:


> Big Kidney I like putting in the ramp on 98 and Dog Track. Before the rain you could kill the specks there. I went yesterday and only caught 1. I'll be going Friday afternoon/evening somewhere on this side of town. I haven't tried around big lagoon yet but i'd be willing.


I am down for that on Friday. Plan on fishing all weekend and would love to tag along with anyone willing to show some spots in the area.


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

My number is 2O5 363 1O99. I'm suppose to play golf in the afternoon, but I'll go after that. I'm only playing the par 60 course on NAS so it shouldn't take long.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I work at the Naval Hospital but have to run back to the Key to grab my boat. Should be done and able to leave about 1430-1500. I'll give you a ring.


----------

